# 5/28 SmackDown Live: Kofi seeks revenge against Owens



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Why the fuck is Lacey Evans getting a singles match on Smackdown?

Why is she getting any sort of push at all? She is incredibly mediocre to outright awful in the ring, her character sucks, etc.

The answer to that is that she is blonde. And ex military. Vince is massively out of touch.

Meanwhile Kairi, Asuka, Ember, Mickie, etc are all stuck in catering just so they can continue to feature an overexposed piece of trash known as Lacey Evans.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

R-Truth should be the Wile E. Coyote of WWE with the 24/7 title, just winning the title to losing it comically.
Ron E. Truthote for the higher ratings...(Y)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bayley could easily wrestle Ember, Liv, Mickie, any of them losing to Bayley is not that big of a deal and it gives them some exposure, but apparently she has to wrestle Lacey, who is on RAW lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

:: looks at the preview, no Reigns or Charlotte ::

No reason to watch.

More to the point, not a fan of this wildcard stuff, now you have wrestlers with multiple feuds at the same time it is just a mess. Kofi in particular wants Lesnar to cash in on him, is feuding with Ziggler and now will continue feuding with Owens as well. Lacey was supposed to continue her feud with Becky but is now facing Bayley. The vacuum that is Drew McIntyre still tied to Reigns.

Sigh. The wildcard rule has made me lose quite a bit of interest in the shows.


----------



## BringBackTV14 (Oct 12, 2017)

Are they really setting up Lacey Evans to feud for both titles? Yikes.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Lacey is an anti-draw. Her getting this big of a push is insanely stupid.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Wildcard rules continues to be dumpster fire. why is Lacey in a match with the SD champion? shouldn't she be focused on Becky? Bayley beating her would make her even less credible after tapping in MITB and her beating Bayley would be shitting on SD even further.


----------



## Bradshaw98 (Jun 26, 2007)

Reil said:


> Why the fuck is Lacey Evans getting a singles match on Smackdown?
> 
> Why is she getting any sort of push at all? She is incredibly mediocre to outright awful in the ring, her character sucks, etc.
> 
> ...


Well, the logic is a bit weak I admit, Bayley and Lacy have been kinda linked since MITB, I imagine this is all to move along the story with Charlotte, no way she's not jumping Bayley tonight.


----------



## Hobogoblin (Apr 13, 2019)

They should do Asuka vs Bayley. She's beaten her 3 times.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Gonna skip tonight. Nothing on that preview catches my eye. Dolph is gonna scream it should have been me again, Lacey will lose for no reason, and yeah this looks filler. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradshaw98 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hobogoblin said:


> They should do Asuka vs Bayley. She's beaten her 3 times.


Well yes they should, either as apart of Bayley's rebuild or I guess to put Auska back in the title scene, they clearly have no interest in the latter.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

WWE acting like they don't have a separate roster full of talent on both brands. 

They seriously are going to give that much time for Kofi/Owens/Ziggler on a 2 hour show? UGH. We have heard Ziggler enough already. Why have him talk for the second night in a row?

This Wildcard Rule also leaves nothing exciting for the future if they continue to cross brands for matches.

I'm assuming that Charlotte will break up the Bayley/Lacey Evans match to save Lacey once Bayley gets the upper hand. That is my guess.

I really may end up skipping this live too and just catch the parts of Lacey and whatever else that may be good later on.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Why Bayley vs Evans ?

What is the logic behind it ?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

rbl85 said:


> Why Bayley vs Evans ?
> 
> What is the logic behind it ?


Don't know also


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Now Lacey is gonna job to the chick that cut the worst promo in wrestling history






Is it October yet? I can't watch anymore WWE.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Now Lacey is gonna job to the chick that cut the worst promo in wrestling history
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I’m not watching this week bc you know she’s either jobbing or Charlotte is saving. Not wasting two hours to see that and don’t care at all about Kofi and Dolph. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Hopefully that Lacey Evans goes over Bayley this week so we can have a new number one contender for her belt.*_


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Why Bayley vs Evans ?
> 
> What is the logic behind it ?


Charlotte attack Bayley, DQ, double team on Bayley, Becky makes save, heels bail, faces stand tall.

I just love how unpredictable WWE is

:heston


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This will probably turn into another Scarlett Bordeaux appreciation thread.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Charlotte attack Bayley, DQ, double team on Bayley, Becky makes save, heels bail, faces stand tall.
> 
> I just love how unpredictable WWE is
> 
> :heston


I was going to say that


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> This will probably turn into another Scarlett Bordeaux appreciation thread.


Let it happen and if not then I will tell you this in advance my man. I will turn this into a Tenille Dashwood thread or a Allie one. That is how much care I have. :lol


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Yet again...singles matches with absolutely nothing on the line and no reason to care about who wins or loses them. So why would I, As a fan, care about this Kingston vs. Owens match? The winner doesn't gain anything and the loser doesn't lose anything so it is pointless. Is it too much to ask to actually have meaning behind matches? It is like watching pre-season football, if the outcomes don't mean anything then nobody is going to care.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Charlotte attack Bayley, DQ, double team on Bayley, Becky makes save, heels bail, faces stand tall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If that doesn’t happen I’d be shocked 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

The description says this: 

"The target on Bayley’s back is only getting bigger, and with the Wild Card Rule in effect, there’s twice as many Superstars gunning for the SmackDown Women’s Champion."

But I'm going to guess its a non-title match


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

P Thriller said:


> Yet again...singles matches with absolutely nothing on the line and no reason to care about who wins or loses them. So why would I, As a fan, care about this Kingston vs. Owens match? The winner doesn't gain anything and the loser doesn't lose anything so it is pointless. Is it too much to ask to actually have meaning behind matches? It is like watching pre-season football, if the outcomes don't mean anything then nobody is going to care.


If Owens wins, he'll likely be given another title shot in the future.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Laughable Chimp said:


> If Owens wins, he'll likely be given another title shot in the future.




I see them making blood money a triple threat honestly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

I’m really regretting buying tickets to this months ago.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> This will probably turn into another Scarlett Bordeaux appreciation thread.


I hope so.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Wildcard has destroyed Smackdown for me, as well as not making Raw any more interesting. Reigns, Shane, Kofi, Usos, Sami and Lacey on a both shows nearly every week isn't improving the product, it's only making it more stale and less stars shown. Shake Up with post Wild Card has eliminated any chance of Ember & Mickie doing anything of interest on Smackdown whilst Usos have had more matches on Smackdown via wildcard than they have on Raw. 

It's Raw Supershow all over again


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I've been somewhat drawn to Dolph's promos lately I hope he kills it on the KO show.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Why is that charisma black hole hack Ziggler on the KO Show? Urgh, can't wait got another "passionate" promo where he cries like a bitch. The sooner he jobs to that hack Kofi the better. They should have given Jinder the KO Show tonight. 










Hopefully he is on the show tonight anyway. We are closing in on the Summer of Shanti.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> This will probably turn into another Scarlett Bordeaux appreciation thread.





Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Let it happen and if not then I will tell you this in advance my man. I will turn this into a Tenille Dashwood thread or a Allie one. That is how much care I have. :lol


I will post Peyton pics if this show sucks :grin2:

A preview


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I see your Scarlett, and I see your Peyton. I raise you Jinder Mahal.










Look at that back definition.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Laughable Chimp said:


> If Owens wins, he'll likely be given another title shot in the future.


"Likely" and "In the Future" hold no actual value whatsoever though. They should flat out say, "If Kevin Owens wins, he will be granted a future title opportunity". Otherwise, again, this match means absolutely nothing. 

I just hate having singles matches between two relatively top stars and the outcome having no meaning at all. Even great matches like the last two weeks between Ricochet and Cesaro. Those matches were great, but what was the point? What were they fighting so hard for? Neither of them benefited from winning, Cesaro's prize for beating Ricochet was getting to have the exact same match with Ricochet the next week. Imagine if that was for some sort of #1 contendership, It would have had me way more interested in the outcome. Instead they set up feuds by having two guys face each other like 5 times and then pay it off at a PPV with a match that everyone has already seen over and over again and nobody gives a crap about any more. I'm all for good matches, I just wish there was an actual reason to care about the outcome.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Take that Jinder crap outta here, its time to pay homage to the biggest draw in WWE, the former US Marine, the future Raw and SD women's champion, the classy sassy southern belle


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> I will post Peyton pics if this show sucks :grin2:
> 
> A preview


Please do, I need partners in crimes tonight.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- What does the returning Dolph Ziggler have to say about the WWE Champion on the Kevin Owens Show?
- Will Bayley beat Lacey Evans tonight?
- How will Roman Reigns respond to Shane McMahon aligning himself with other wrestlers such as Drew McIntyre and Elias?
- Will Kofi Kingston or Kevin Owens be victorious in their match tonight?
- Will Buddy Murphy finally make his debut on the show tonight on TV?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

- A rematch that doesn't need to happen and then another segment with Owens and Dolph.

- Lacey getting a match with the SD women's champ despite being on the other brand and tapping clean.

- More Roman Reigns and Shane.

No mention of Bryan, Black, Murphy, Ali, Orton, Asuka, Kairi, Balor, etc. etc. You know, the actual SD superstars.

Amazing to think that SD was a reliably good show up until the Royal Rumble. Now it, like Raw, is piss and shit in a trashcan. This "wild card" rule is _such garbage._ Just when you think it can't get any worse, it does. This company is done. Finito. Kaput. Over. It'll still make money hand over fist (for now) but it's a zombie with no real reason to exist anymore.

Can't wait for October. AEW is gonna tear these stooges to shreds.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Why Bayley vs Evans ?
> 
> What is the logic behind it ?


Setting up a Charlotte run in, after which she and Lacey will officially form their team and go after all the championships. By Summerslam we'll have Lacey Two Belts _and_ Charlie Two Belts :vince5


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

DammitC said:


> - What does the returning Dolph Ziggler have to say about the WWE Champion on the Kevin Owens Show?


"It should have been me"


> - Will Bayley beat Lacey Evans tonight?


Yes, by DQ


> - How will Roman Reigns respond to Shane McMahon aligning himself with other wrestlers such as Drew McIntyre and Elias?


By beating up Elias again while Shane and Drew stand on the ramp making "mean guy" faces at him


> - Will Kofi Kingston or Kevin Owens be victorious in their match tonight?


Kofi 


> - Will Buddy Murphy finally make his debut on the show tonight on TV?


Only as a 24/7 geek chasing Truth, otherwise, no.

SPOILERS


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I see your Scarlett, and I see your Peyton. I raise you Jinder Mahal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, Peyton has a nice back too










And an even better lower back >










We really don't give a fuck about the show do we? :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Dibil13 said:


> Setting up a Charlotte run in, after which she and Lacey will officially form their team and go after all the championships. By Summerslam we'll have *Lacey Two Belts* _and_ Charlie Two Belts :vince5


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dibil13 said:


> Setting up a Charlotte run in, after which she and Lacey will officially form their team and go after all the championships. By Summerslam we'll have Lacey Two Belts _and_ Charlie Two Belts :vince5




I predicted them getting a tag run since I saw the two together. They ‘looked’ great together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Hey, Peyton has a nice back too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Charlotte won't drop into the tag division until she has 17 world titles.

So probably in about 18 months :lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

After that atrocious abortion of a show in RAW last night, yeah fuck that. I won't be watching this filler, which is what it exactly is.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

WINNING said:


> After that atrocious abortion of a show in RAW last night, yeah fuck that. I won't be watching this filler, which is what it exactly is.


How can you be appalled at this?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

StylesClash90 said:


> How can you be appalled at this?


Best part of last night, not going to lie.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Honestly I don't think I'll be able to enjoy much of shows like Raw or SD with the Wildcard.

I know Raw is usually bad. But SD for the last year or so has been fairly entertaining for me. And I was looking forward to more of that after the Shake Up.

But with this Wildcard nonsense, I feel like I'm just watching the same show from Monday to Tuesday half the time. I have to see Shane McMahon in multiple segments with multiple feuds. We only get to see 4 women doing anything of note (besides Alexa and Nikki). I have to see Roman on both shows doing the same things both nights. I mean I'll still get the weekly match of something like Ali vs. Andrade which is great but it should be so much more.

And it's not what I want to see.

If you're gonna do Roman vs. Shane, fine. But keep it on one show. I want to see Kofi Kingston defend his title on his brand. I want to see Bryan and Rowan make some new tag teams relevant on SD. I want to see a young undercard like Ali, Andrade, Black, Murphy, etc. battle it out with some veterans like Orton, Owens, Shinsuke. I want to see Bayley and Charlotte run the division with women like Ember, Carmella, etc. getting opportunities.

I need things to be separate. And until it is I feel like there won't be any momentum to these shows. The Wildcard is a crutch. And one that needs to go.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Honestly I don't think I'll be able to enjoy much of shows like Raw or SD with the Wildcard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You sum it up pretty well. At least with SDL or parts of RAW we could escape from storylines we don’t want anything to do with. Now it’s almost as if they’ve gone to fewer storylines/they’re giving people two feuds at once. It’s really making the show that much less enjoyable. I don’t think I’m watching tonight, and I am also strongly thinking about stopping watching free wrestling until October which I never thought I’d say. Product is just beyond bad right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I don't think I can watch again until the "wild card" bullshit is over, either, not that I've been watching live since February. The only time was the shakeup. But the "wild card" certainly made things a lot worse. Everything is confusing and overexposed and you can't invest in anything, even more so than usual.

Sad, because SD was a mostly good show from top to bottom until the Rumble, and even afterward it had Kofimania to carry it into Mania. Now it's basically just Kofi for one part and a Raw rerun for the rest. And Raw was garbage almost all last year.

But all of this is even worse when you compare it to Double or Nothing. After seeing that it's really hard for me to look at WWE the same. Like, we knew it was lifeless since a long time ago, but it's just now so obvious and impossible to ignore when you have something to compare it to.

Can't wait for October.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Shane not being on TV would instantly make the show more watchable. He's got X-Pac/change the channel heat from me.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Shane is without doubt the most noxious part of the programming in 2019. Hands down. Hope Roman obliterates him at Oil Blood Money III so he can kayfabe fuck off for a long time.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

P Thriller said:


> "Likely" and "In the Future" hold no actual value whatsoever though. They should flat out say, "If Kevin Owens wins, he will be granted a future title opportunity". Otherwise, again, this match means absolutely nothing.
> 
> I just hate having singles matches between two relatively top stars and the outcome having no meaning at all. Even great matches like the last two weeks between Ricochet and Cesaro. Those matches were great, but what was the point? What were they fighting so hard for? Neither of them benefited from winning, Cesaro's prize for beating Ricochet was getting to have the exact same match with Ricochet the next week. Imagine if that was for some sort of #1 contendership, It would have had me way more interested in the outcome. Instead they set up feuds by having two guys face each other like 5 times and then pay it off at a PPV with a match that everyone has already seen over and over again and nobody gives a crap about any more. I'm all for good matches, I just wish there was an actual reason to care about the outcome.


Its generally implied that if you beat a champion in a non-title bout, you will definitely get an opportunity for it in the future. It is very rare that doesn't happen for world titles.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Shane is without doubt the most noxious part of the programming in 2019. Hands down. Hope Roman obliterates him at Oil Blood Money III so he can kayfabe fuck off for a long time.


I agree but the thing is.. Having Shane on both shows has gotten rid of Stephanie. If Shane goes, Stephanie will for sure return. Plus the last thing I want to see is her being "Mother Hen" and having Lacey Evans be her sidekick, like McIntyre seems to be to Shane now.

So either way, we are screwed I guess.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Southerner said:


> I agree but the thing is.. Having Shane on both shows has gotten rid of Stephanie. If Shane goes, Stephanie will for sure return. *Plus the last thing I want to see is her being "Mother Hen" and having Lacey Evans be her sidekick*, like McIntyre seems to be to Shane now.
> 
> So either way, we are screwed I guess.


This is much worse so you bring up a great point. I guess we have to deal with Shane...


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Afrolatino said:


> R-Truth should be the Wile E. Coyote of WWE with the 24/7 title, just winning the title to losing it comically.
> Ron E. Truthote for the higher ratings...(Y)


That was already done with the 24/7 hardcore title back in the AE with Crash Holly


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> This is much worse so you bring up a great point. I guess we have to deal with Shane...


In these kind of of situation. It's like being with a devil and being with the devil. I prefer to deal with neither.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Shane is burying much better talent than Lacey freakin Evans. Plus the women's segments have been pared back anyway so who cares. The bigger problem with Stephanie is she'll emasculate the men but it's not like Shane isn't doing the same.

Either way who cares. This company is done. It's a zombie bank. No raison d'etre anymore. It's sad that we're now at the point where there's a lot of people I like on this roster but I just don't care anymore because I know they won't be used well, so there's zero point.

Wish everyone could leave.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jedah said:


> - A rematch that doesn't need to happen and then another segment with Owens and Dolph.
> 
> - Lacey getting a match with the SD women's champ despite being on the other brand and tapping clean.
> 
> ...


Holy shit I forgot all about Aleister Black. Is he still employed? This wild card has been so detrimental to the product.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Jedah said:


> *Shane is burying much better talent than Lacey freakin Evans*. Plus the women's segments have been pared back anyway so who cares. The bigger problem with Stephanie is she'll emasculate the men but it's not like Shane isn't doing the same.
> 
> Either way who cares. This company is done. It's a zombie bank. No raison d'etre anymore. It's sad that we're now at the point where there's a lot of people I like on this roster but I just don't care anymore because I know they won't be used well, so there's zero point.
> 
> Wish everyone could leave.


That's literally impossible.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Holy shit I forgot all about Aleister Black. Is he still employed? This wild card has been so detrimental to the product.


They've been having him cut these rambling promos for weeks and then he didn't appear last week. Needs to get in the ring soon but at this point it's hard to care. I know he, like everyone else I enjoy, won't be used properly. It's at the point where even the people I like can't keep me around.

TBH the only reason I'm even still in these threads is that strange human fascination with watching a disaster unfolding and taking a delight in it.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

The womens division is basically irrelevant at this point. It's the lowest on the card it's been since pre "revolution" in 2016. 

They have 1 star in Becky Lynch, who they aren't even really behind but they feature because she's popular with live audiences & sells some merch. They have one act they are truly behind, Charlotte Flair, but other than that it's just a bunch of (in their mind) expendable worthless geeks.

The women's revolution was about 2 things, Ronda Rousey, and good PR. The SOLE objective for the division now is getting Charlotte to #17. They will protect Becky for as long as she sells a lot of merch, but everybody else is being used to get Charlotte's numbers up.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Would Nikki be with Becky tonight, If she saves Bayley from a beat down?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

I hope we get a segment to give some build-up to Randy Orton vs Triple H at Super ShowDown. It's stupid to only do a video package and nothing else.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Would Nikki be with Becky tonight, If she saves Bayley from a beat down?


I think right now, and I stress _right now_, because it will inevitably change with Vince that they are putting Becky, Nikki and Alexa together as a short term faction. Probably ending with Alexa manipulating Nikki to turn on Becky, starting a Becky/Alexa title feud down the road with Nikki as Alexa's lackey. 

Like I said, I think that is their plan NOW. I don't think it will unfold though given how they always start/stop angles.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Laughable Chimp said:


> Its generally implied that if you beat a champion in a non-title bout, you will definitely get an opportunity for it in the future. It is very rare that doesn't happen for world titles.


The IIconics are the exception to the rule, since everyone beats them but they never defend the titles :lol


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm not a fan of Lacey Evans but I don't mind her challenging Bayley, since she was easily defeated by Becky I bet she isn't winning a title soon.
Or if she's winning it be a quick joke reigns like Sasha's.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> The IIconics are the exception to the rule, since everyone beats them but they never defend the titles :lol


They are like Ambrose when he had the US title, he would lose all of his non title matches but never have title matches.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> They are like Ambrose when he had the US title, he would lose all of his non title matches but never have title matches.


I guess it is because every team who has beaten them so far are not "actual teams" they think they should not defend them, but this is my trying to give some logic to WWE's non sensical booking.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Laughable Chimp said:


> If Owens wins, he'll likely be given another title shot in the future.


So, if he goes over the champion clean, he gets a title shot in the future? See, this is part of the awful booking killing the shows. Non-title matches with the champ all the time that aren't even explicitly contendership matches. Why not just take a guy doing nothing and put him in a number 1 contender match with Owens and have Owens go over? Or say, "If Owens wins tonight fair and square, he gets a title shot against whoever is WWE champ at the conclusion of Super Show Down!" That'd be worth watching. This match isn't really worth watching. 

Its the same thing they did on RAW on last night, Rollins/Zayn in a no-stakes match. It was a decent enough match but it meant jack squat.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> I guess it is because every team who has beaten them so far are not "actual teams" they think they should not defend them,* but this is my trying to give some logic to WWE's non sensical booking.*


I think you're loosing your time XD


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I guess it is because every team who has beaten them so far are not "actual teams" they think they should not defend them, but this is my trying to give some logic to WWE's non sensical booking.


There is no actual teams except The IIconics and Mandy & Sonya. The entire division was built for Sasha and Bayley, which makes Sasha walking out that much funnier :lol

I guess the Funaki Warriors or whatever the fuck they have named them are a team, they really aren't though, everyone knows they are just two singles shoehorned together because they are both Japanese. Paige should turn on them and manage The Iconics, she doesn't fit with The Funaki Warriors at all.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

No Stanley Cup to save me from watching tonight so here is hoping this is better then RAW was


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Thanks to y'all, looks like i'm sticking around for the Peyton Royce, Allie, Lacey Evans, whomever else Appreciation thread.

I said that I wasn't going to watch SD live but I guess that I can't resist the habit.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Southerner said:


> Thanks to y'all, looks like i'm sticking around for the Peyton Royce, Allie, Lacey Evans, whomever else Appreciation thread.
> 
> I said that I wasn't going to watch SD live but I guess that I can't resist the habit.


Dat Lacey Evans draw power on full display


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what is the over/under before we see the first match tonight ha ha ha


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Southerner said:


> Thanks to y'all, looks like i'm sticking around for the Peyton Royce, Allie, Lacey Evans, whomever else Appreciation thread.
> 
> I said that I wasn't going to watch SD live but I guess that I can't resist the habit.




If it makes you feel better I said I wasn’t either and here I am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

No Dolph it shouldn't be you but it should be Ali


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Smackdown gonna pretend last night never happened? I’ll be ok if they just want to pretend like that show never happened. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH another rematch lol

So much for fresh new matches

And a PPV match up to start the show.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Start the show off right with KO!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Holy shit, a match to start the show?! Has hell frozen over? :lol

EDIT: Never mind, KO's gonna talk first LOL.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RAW goes about an hour without a match, Smackdown starts off with a match.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Cool we get to see Owens job to Kingston to start


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I really like standup comedienne Dolph Ziggler, she's the funniest comic in the world right now, always blubbering out her stinky vagina about how its really her turn. Man, I just love seeing that bit between 4 and 10 times a month, I just can't get enough! The red hot lesbian action she had with Amy Schumer paid dividends.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> OH another rematch lol
> 
> So much for fresh new matches
> 
> And a PPV match up to start the show.


I'd rather have a rematch than a 30 min dragging beatdown and Shane rambling on for about 10 mins to start a show lol.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I will give them one hour, if the show is trash the Peyton spam begins


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE changing scripts during the show yet again lol

they really are WCW

They should change their name to WCWE


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> I'd rather have a rematch than a 30 min dragging beatdown and Shane rambling on for about 10 mins to start a show lol.


Yeah but you could get Owens vs someone new


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Knew Owens wasn’t the person who attacked E. I’m still sold on it being Wyatt. Same with Sami.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> OH another rematch lol
> 
> So much for fresh new matches
> 
> And a PPV match up to start the show.


I think it's because Owens is not going to the Saudi Arabia show.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>




This is a joke right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

KO is not a liar...

He didn't attack Big E!

So let's discuss...

Either Big E faked the injury and he's in cahoots with Ziggler...

Or Big E faked the injury and is about to solo turn on Kofi/X.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Tom saying "can we please get to the match?" :lol Even the commentators are tired of people talking too much lol.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Im really tired of every heel saying that they "hate" to be in *insert town*. So fuckin overused and cheap.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> KO is not a liar...
> 
> He didn't attack Big E!
> 
> ...


Its Bray Wyatt


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Is KO getting fatter? Lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> WWE changing scripts during the show yet again lol
> 
> *they really are WCW*
> 
> They should change their name to WCWE


In their dreams. If this was WCW we'd have Freakzilla out here calling the fans white trash ******** and telling DDP he's gonna show Kimberly what its like to be with a real man


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kofi literally has to stop throwing out pancakes in the crowd. The shit is getting very old.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Mox Girl said:


> Holy shit, a match to start the show?! Has hell frozen over? :lol
> 
> EDIT: Never mind, KO's gonna talk first LOL.


I got worked into expecting in media res action with an in ring match.

Fuggg.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> KO is not a liar...
> 
> He didn't attack Big E!
> 
> ...




Is there any way it could be Ziggler?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Wait, they're doing it now? Cool!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Like it's ridiculous Kofi is no selling Dolph's beatdowns. :lol at least put your hands near your neck like it's hurting. :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Kofi with another shit promo where he repeats a word about 10 times fpalm


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>




My wife just laughed her ass off at this. That’s so awesome lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

ooooof....not a good promo at all


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>



Smart move, get the sign in early before Vince knows what an MJF is and bans you from the arena. 0


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Owens is not in the same league as MJF on the mic


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yeah but you could get Owens vs someone new


Owens ain't going to Saudi Arabia, so that's why I think they're doing the rematch now and having Zigz as his replacement.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I think the "you are not MJF" sign does not exist anymore XD


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Owens is not in the same league as MJF on the mic


Yes he is if they would let Owens cut his own promos and not water him down and handcuff him.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Owens is not in the same league as MJF on the mic




Hard for me to say with a straight face anyone in the business is right now. MJF kayfabe 24/7 is gold 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Well, hopefully this means that Ziggler is staying off of the mic. tonight now that there is no KO show.

The start to this thing is ending up better than I feared.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Big e heel turn incoming


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> I think the "you are not MJF" sign does not exist anymore XD


yeah I been keeping an eye out for it and it seems to have *gasp* vanished


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

This is the first SDL I've watched in three weeks, what has Elias been involved in??


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

MJF sign? 

That's a paddling, or they think you really enjoy Michael J. Fox.

addlin


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yes he is if they would let Owens cut his own promos and not water him down and handcuff him.


He screams too much. He has the same problem Joe has. MJF, Miz, Punk, Jericho and Enzo would roast him.

He's still really good. Just not top tier...


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Owens is not in the same league as MJF on the mic


Very true. KO is so far above and beyond that guy its ridiculous. But good to see MJF is the new Kennedy. lol Everyone overrating everything about him.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Bryan Jericho said:


> nWo4Lyfe420 said:
> 
> 
> > Owens is not in the same league as MJF on the mic
> ...


look, a WWE mark.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> He screams too much. He has the same problem Joe has. MJF, Miz, Punk, Jericho and Enzo would roast him.
> 
> He's still really good. Just not top tier...


MJF screams just as much as Owens.

I love MJF but he is not way better than Owens

They are on par with each other.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Milf and Cookies :mark: :mark:


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

this is pro wrestling.. screaming woild be the most acceptable body language in this platform lol .


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> This is the first SDL I've watched in three weeks, what has Elias been involved in??


He is/was Shanes sidekick while feuding with Roman, but then McIntyre recently pretty much took his spot after MITB. So, no clue what is next for Elias. If he is still with Shane or in limbo now.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Can Walter debut and destroy Kofi


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> MJF screams just as much as Owens.
> 
> I love MJF but he is not way better than Owens
> 
> They are on par with each other.


MJF is funny. When KO screams its more like he's grumpy because he hasn't ate a twinkie in 30 minutes.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

reamstyles said:


> this is pro wrestling.. screaming woild be the most acceptable body language in this platform lol .


 wrestling is a bad word in WWE. Professional superstar!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> MJF screams just as much as Owens.
> 
> I love MJF but he is not way better than Owens
> 
> They are on par with each other.


I enjoyed both of those, but I like Owens more since he has the body of work that I appreciate a lot more and I don't know hardly anything about MJF?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> This is the first SDL I've watched in three weeks, what has Elias been involved in??


Feuding with Roman.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I love KO and just fell in love with MJF so I can’t say Owens is way below him. I think calling them equals is fair. MJF is 23!! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Patrick Sledge said:


> look, a WWE mark.


Because I prefer KO over MJF? I actually watch both so....:cornettefu


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lawd


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Kofi literally has to stop throwing out pancakes in the crowd. The shit is getting very old.


Remember at Halloween, they told us never to eat unwrapped candy/food? So people don't apply that logic anymore do they?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

He said yes I heard him!


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Southerner said:


> He is/was Shanes sidekick while feuding with Roman, but then McIntyre recently pretty much took his spot after MITB. So, no clue what is next for Elias. If he is still with Shane or in limbo now.


Glad he's away from Shane, heres to hoping he goes after the IC Title!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> MJF is funny. When KO screams its more like he's grumpy because he hasn't ate a twinkie in 30 minutes.


Owens is also hilarious. And again he has to be held back by WWE.

Its just like with Ambrose, when I would tell people how good he is on the mic based on his past but WWE was holding back and everyone said no Ambrose sucks on the mic and now all those same people are sucking Moxleys sick sayign how great he is on the mic lol

If Owens went to AEW you would see even more so how good he is on the mic when they allow it.

IM not going to debate this all know when we all know its true.

my last comment on this


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Owens looking hefty. I thought he slimmed down too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Pathetic


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133526687168311298


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Pathetic
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133526687168311298


Remember when they encouraged you to bring signs and didn't care what they said on them? I remember


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its Bray Wyatt


Bruhhhhhhh.... make it make sense. :laugh:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Pathetic
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133526687168311298




Wife just asked me why they took this. Didn’t really have an answer except they’ve really gotta be scared. I understand taking MJF sign but why that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Good Grife 2 Ad's already


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> He screams too much. He has the same problem Joe has. MJF, Miz, Punk, Jericho and Enzo would roast him.
> 
> He's still really good. Just not top tier...


The scary (and awesome) thing is - MJF is 23 years old. We're rightfully putting him up there with Punk and Jericho, and yet he's still nowhere near his peak. I don't like to compare people to The Rock, but.... Limitless ceiling for that kid.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I wonder if Big E is in league with his old friend, Dolph?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only if she left WWE, joined AEW then she could actually do the milf gimmick


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Bruhhhhhhh.... make it make sense. :laugh:




Been saying this since MITB when Sami got strung up. Backstage attacks and trying to injure someone doesn’t make sense to Owens character for him to do it to E and why would Bork hang Sami up? They didn’t really go into either event too much which made it obvious it’s a future surprise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> Glad he's away from Shane, heres to hoping he goes after the IC Title!!


He may still be with Shane. I don't know. After Elias losing to Roman several times I really do think that he needs to get back to doing his own thing. 

Balor vs. Andrade for the IC Championship is at Super Showdown. So Elias will have to wait for that. I'd be fine with Elias as IC Champ too.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She still got it!

I'm tryna eat her pie and the rest of her groceries.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Pathetic
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133526687168311298


Pathetic indeed. That sign honestly could have meant anything. But Vince only sees it meaning one thing, which shows how insecure he is.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Liv tonight ?


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> > Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


I'd eat her shitter like an apple fritter


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

I have been seeing the trend of MJF as being the best mic worker. But as good as he is Teddy Hart in the same promotion that MJF was in put out real stingers on MJF. Had some great segments.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> Only if she left WWE, joined AEW then she could actually do the milf gimmick


As far as I know she signed a 3 year deal in late 2016, so her contract probably expires in a couple of months ans since she hasn't been used she may want out, she seems frustrated as hell on social media


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Vince is scared shitless. He was never worried about TNA.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

So I already had my “Save us HHH” sign taken. Let’s see how they like “See you at the Crossrhodes”


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Pathetic indeed. That sign honestly could have meant anything. But Vince only sees it meaning one thing, which shows how insecure he is.


Imagine being Vince and seeing the reaction HHH get's and NXT and Takeovers get compared to the Main Roster. It must fucking eat him alive inside :beckylol


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

KO is fucking Kofi up lol


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

KingofKings1524 said:


> So I already had my “Save us HHH” sign taken. Let’s see how they like “See you at the Crossrhodes”


that's you out there? You're doing the Lord's work


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Brock cash in please


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

KingofKings1524 said:


> So I already had my “Save us HHH” sign taken. Let’s see how they like “See you at the Crossrhodes”




Waiting on this one lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

KingofKings1524 said:


> So I already had my “Save us HHH” sign taken. Let’s see how they like “See you at the Crossrhodes”


That was you? HAHAHAHA damn bro do a jumping jack so we know who you are lol


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> The scary (and awesome) thing is - MJF is 23 years old. We're rightfully putting him up there with Punk and Jericho, and yet he's still nowhere near his peak. I don't like to compare people to The Rock, but.... Limitless ceiling for that kid.


He's a good young talent with promise but "rightfully putting him up there with Punk and Jericho", let alone the Rock, is a massive stretch at this point.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Super Kofi is at it again. :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Is this just a exhibition match or are there stakes to this match? 

I missed the set-up.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Owens is too good for this product.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They fucking buried Owens offense there holy shit he’s done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Owens should use the frog splash as a finisher. It looks super impactful when he hits it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I thought that match was better than their one at MITB.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Oh what a fucking horseshit match. I really am sick of Kofi


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Good match to open the show tonight


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This is fucking retarded bullshit. Are you fucking shitting me? Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Match should have been Owens vs Woods with Owens going over


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fun match


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

It’s too fucking late to make trouble in paradise credible Jesus Christ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I can't wait for Kofi's 15 minutes of fame to be over so he can drop back down to the midcard where he belongs.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Southerner said:


> He may still be with Shane. I don't know. After Elias losing to Roman several times I really do think that he needs to get back to doing his own thing.
> 
> Balor vs. Andrade for the IC Championship is at Super Showdown. So Elias will have to wait for that. I'd be fine with Elias as IC Champ too.


Unless its a proper, logical faction Elias should always be on his own. Yeah, he needs a proper title run its long overdue.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTF does Shane have to be on both shows


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> They fucking buried Owens offense there holy shit he’s done
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was there ever any doubt? SuperKofi hasn't lost a match in months.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm so fucking done with Kofi, comes in injured, gets hit with 2 frog splashes by a 300 plus pound guy, 1 on the outside 1 on the inside and a swanton and still kicks out. Then Owens goes down after 1 kick to the kick to the head. 

This guys superman booking is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

man super Kofi is invincible


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Owens lost clean? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA he's done


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Shane McMahon appreciation night? That's just what we need, MORE SHANE


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> He's a good young talent with promise but "rightfully putting him up there with Punk and Jericho", let alone the Rock, is a massive stretch at this point.


He's better at 23 than Rock was...

Obviously Rock at 26-27 is a whole other level, but the guy is unbelievable for his age. I think he's right up there with the best talkers in the world NOW. Where will he be in 5 years?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I love R Truth he’s the most consistent part of this product 

Low key Drake Maverick has been doing well with the time he’s getting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the fuck is Drake Maverick always one of the guys chasing R truth? he's not a fucking wrestler.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Carmella needs to cut that hair.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Carmella wens3


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

How can you not be excited for Kofi vs Dolph for the WWE title?

You want change? You want guys to get their chance?

Well... this is it. 

Two mid-card treadmill guys competing for the top title.

Pretty sweet!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And WWE wasting DB in a tag team yet again.

He really needs to go to AEW


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Daniel Bryan finally here to save us.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Bryan!!! The Planets Champion!!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I turned this shit off. Fuck outta here. This guy makes Cena look fucking vulnerable. Fuck off.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kofi is a great fighting champ. I hope he holds it till Survivor Series.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

that 24/7 belt is so jobberific, it even looks tiny. Like one you would buy from the stands. Why is R Truth afraid of the smallest guy on the roster?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Was there ever any doubt? SuperKofi hasn't lost a match in months.




When I remembered Owens isn’t going to Saudi Arabia I figured it out. I forgot these guys were tag champs too hahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Not even R-Truth can save this 24/7 Championship.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

And the crowd can targets a Kenny Omega fan. ?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Can we get Kofi vs AEW now?

Thank you.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Trophies said:


> Daniel Bryan finally here to save us.




Until they have him drop the belts right now since he’s not going to Saudi Arabia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

bradatar said:


> They fucking buried Owens offense there holy shit he’s done
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He only needs to wait 5 more years before he can sign a contract with AEW that permits him to work in NJPW, AAA, Dragon Gate and ROH, too. 

5 Years A Slave: The Kevin Owens Story


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Am I hearing things or did R-Truth call it the European title?

Also this title defies all logic, if you try to hide from wrestlers why are you at Raw(?) & Smackdown every week.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> He only needs to wait 5 more years before he can sign a contract with AEW that permits him to work in NJPW, AAA, Dragon Gate and ROH, too.
> 
> 5 Years A Slave: The Kevin Owens Story


Did he just re-sign?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Everyone in this company that can talk is buried.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Owens lost clean? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA he's done


Vince be like "You don't want oil money? You are getting :buried"


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> Kofi is a great fighting champ. I hope he holds it till Survivor Series.


What? Theyre feeding this fucking joke the entire roster and making a spinwheel kick the deadliest finisher since Hogans legdrop before Warrior beat him.


This is fucking dumb. Just give the belt to Roman already. Fuck me.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

ElTerrible said:


> Am I hearing things or did R-Truth call it the European title?
> 
> Also this title defies all logic, if you try to hide from wrestlers why are you at Raw(?) & Smackdown every week.


Isn't he a deranged crackhead-tier conspiracy theorist with an imaginary friend?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Pathetic indeed. That sign honestly could have meant anything. But Vince only sees it meaning one thing, which shows how insecure he is.


I’m genuinely shocked they took it from me. It’s pro HHH who’s supposed to be a good guy.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm completely sold on MJF. There's some wrestlers that i see for the first and i just immediately become a fan, MJF is one of them.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't understand why they are giving Shane so much TV time when you have main event talents like Aleister Black who aren't even on the show. Do we really need to see Roman Reigns ruining his appreciation night?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Carmella needs to pin R-Truth


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

KingofKings1524 said:


> I’m genuinely shocked they took it from me. It’s pro HHH who’s supposed to be a good guy.


Did they give you a reason? or did they just be like give me your fucking sign?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Did he just re-sign?


Yeah, 5 year deal a few months back. Tragic. Its true, its DAMN TRUE...anybody that can speak worth a lick is buried down to Chinatown. 

:mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> What? Theyre feeding this fucking joke the entire roster and making a spinwheel kick the deadliest finisher since Hogans legdrop before Warrior beat him.
> 
> 
> This is fucking dumb. Just give the belt to Roman already. Fuck me.


Disagree 100%. The world champion should not be losing any non-title matches, EVER unless it helps with the story you are trying to build.

Now if Kofi should or shouldn't be champion is another story.

But whomever is champion should not be losing non title matches


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Did he just re-sign?


There were some rumours that he signed a 5 year deal last year, way before All In happened


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RainmakerV2 said:


> What? Theyre feeding this fucking joke the entire roster and making a spinwheel kick the deadliest finisher since Hogans legdrop before Warrior beat him.
> 
> 
> This is fucking dumb. Just give the belt to Roman already. Fuck me.


You damn sloppy people are dropping left and right to Kofi and the best part about it is that the crowd LOVES it. :mark:

Roman with his endless pushes couldn't get the positive reaction that Kofi has gotten in the past four months. :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rowan with the jokes. :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I got it! LoL


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Rowan and Bryan burying that pathetic division


Rowan is growing on me as weird as that sounds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

This is actually a good promo :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"The WWE Tag Team division is a joke" Spit that truth Daniel


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

I miss Kevin Steen lol.

WWE has a 140 pound champion with no chest and a wirey build who just caught the worst beatdown on TV that was scripted, then Owens gets hit with one bit of offense and fucking loses.

JOKE


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bryan is always money on the mic


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I still can't believe that Rowan is on SD instead of Harper.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hyper intelligent pig named Wiggles :lmao


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Mordecay said:


> There were some rumours that he signed a 5 year deal last year, way before All In happened


what a shame


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Milf and cookies  she looks ready for the start of a Brazzers scene.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Bryan can do it all


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Could you imagine MJF roasting DB holy shit I bet he could go on for three hours straight. I’d rather listen to that then anything that was on RAW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> Disagree 100%. The world champion should not be losing any non-title matches, EVER unless it helps with the story you are trying to build.
> 
> Now if Kofi should or shouldn't be champion is another story.
> 
> But whomever is champion should not be losing non title matches


He's not even using 5 moves of doom. Hes literally using zero offense and getting demolished by a three hundred pound man and winning with a spin kick.



This. Is. Fucking. Dumb. Just have him catch Owens off guard and beat him in 30 seconds with damn thing. Fuck it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I always laugh when Bryan saying that he is doing his best to save the planet and he gets booed


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Can Owens just get out of his contract and then jump ship after his 90 day?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ok who is coming out here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The first 45 mins of SD has been way better than raws 3 hours combined


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Wiggles! This is fucking hilarious!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TUCKAYYYYYYYYYYY LFG OTIS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Give me a break. Poor Bryan having to carry these 2 when the match happens


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Who the fuck are these geeks?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Will Black compete tonight? No reason to watch otherwise.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Carmella needs to pin R-Truth


She needs to ride him and pin his shoulders down. >

Daniel Bryan really found something there. It seems like environmental stuff gets Americans riled up as much as guns.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Daniel Bryan is a promo God. He is so entertaining! :lmao


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Heavy Machinery fpalm not these cringeworthy fucks.

I need some Scarlett.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Heavy Machinery....ok......but i want A.O.P!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> You damn sloppy people are dropping left and right to Kofi and the best part about it is that the crowd LOVES it. :mark:
> 
> Roman with his endless pushes couldn't get the positive reaction that Kofi has gotten in the past four months. :lol


Im glad the half empty arena and under 2 million people watching love it. Shit David Arquette got a pop when he won the belt too. I mean what the fuck right?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

man this isnt Bryans strongest promo, its still alright...but it just took a nose dive when gemli came out.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm here for the Scarlett.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

The crowd really cheered because he said blue collar :lmao


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Mango13 said:


> Did they give you a reason? or did they just be like give me your fucking sign?


They just said “Yo. Who has the HHH sign?” And then just took it.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Who the fuck are these geeks?


Like seriously.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> Will Black compete tonight? No reason to watch otherwise.


We can only hope that they ditched the videos of him talking. They gave Black some bad lines to say in those things. Hopefully he does compete tonight.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE needs to combine their tag division


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Soooo one match first hour nicely done WWE 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> I need some Scarlett.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

KingofKings1524 said:


> They just said “Yo. Who has the HHH sign?” And then just took it.


Absolutely pathetic.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

lol I love Sonya


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I like this version of Mandy a lot actually 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

No Liv... :surprise:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Soooo one match first hour nicely done WWE
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well at least the match lasted like 20 mins.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I love Mandy & Sonya!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mandy and Sonya...the real tag team champs.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Smackdown so far > all of Raw last night.

Are we sure the have the same writing team?

LMFAO!

Smackdown continues to OWN Raw.

WHAT THE FUGG IS WRONG WITH RAW?!?!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Im glad the half empty arena and under 2 million people watching love it. Shit David Arquette got a pop when he won the belt too. I mean what the fuck right?


That's such a weak argument . Kofi has nothing to do with any of what you said. That's reflective of the brand as a whole, and not on any performer. Kofi is a draw and is over.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm not watching, but hearing Bryan is the best thing about the show is the least surprising thing I've heard all week.

Get Jinder out there.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

PavelGaborik said:


> Will Black compete tonight? No reason to watch otherwise.


No he won't. We still have the KO show with Ziggler, Baley vs Lacey, and Shane Appreciation, and 34 commercial breaks which will take up the entire next hour.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Love Otis, He's a headbanger now


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is that the only thing the Iiconics are doing tonight? Dissapointing, but better than jobbing I guess


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Sonya Deville needs to take the gold off of Bayley


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Love Otis, He's a headbanger now


he is ?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

ERIK WITH A SABATON SHIRT

:mark:


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Sonya is probably the hottest non-porn star lesbian I've ever seen.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mandy and Sonya need to take the titles off the IIconics already.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mango13 said:


>


I'd eat that ass all night


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

bradatar said:


> I like this version of Mandy a lot actually
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea you can tell she's way more comfortable with her character now


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mandy still using this red gear wens3 :mark:


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Mandy got some great cheeks.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> No he won't. We still have the KO show with Ziggler, Baley vs Lacey, and Shane Appreciation, and 34 commercial breaks which will take up the entire next hour.


Another awesome performer from NXT not being given a shot on the Main Roster.

I'm shocked.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Who's ass you eating first? Mandy Rose or Scarlett?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Watching the AEW womens matches then this womens match is like watching two chicks fight in high school SMH


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


>


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Who's ass you eating first? Mandy Rose or Scarlett?


Scarlett's ass first for sure.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Mango13 said:


> Absolutely pathetic.


What sucks is I have “You aren’t MJF” and “See you at the Crossroads” on the same sign.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Damn nice knee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Who's ass you eating first? Mandy Rose or Scarlett?


doesn't matter. I'm going in blindfolded, chief.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Patrick Sledge said:


> Mandy got some great cheeks.


I swear her ass was all out at the MITB ppv


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Watching the AEW womens matches then this womens match is like watching two chicks fight in high school SMH


Mandy is hot, but my god is she awful in the ring.....


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mandy wins :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I need another angle of Mandy pinning Carmella.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Mandy’s face really isn’t great.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

@SayWhatAgain! on suicide watch right now lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Get out of there truth!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Brock should destroy Truth and then have Heyman describe its a 24/7 title and Brock being like fuck this and throwing it in the trash for Truth to garbage pick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Why is there a photo booth back there?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cant believe Drew is a lackey to Shane


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I honestly can’t stand this Shane shit anymore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

24/7 shiet is so good man!

I mean that! 

R-Truth is fuggin' gold and always has been!

1st ballot HOF for sure!


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Jinder!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Truth running from Drake just looks pathetic.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Cant believe Drew is a lackey to Shane


Or Elias who has the most charisma on this roster.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

PavelGaborik said:


> Another awesome performer from NXT not being given a shot on the Main Roster.
> 
> I'm shocked.


they abolished the brand split, introduced a 24/7 title that could be nice for so many people and have 5 friggin' hours to kill every week and this guy can't sniff relevant screen time.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Drew should be fighting Brock Lesnar over the money in the bank contract not this bullshit


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Tonight's SDL is sponsored by Mandy Rose's Ass and Scarlette's ass meanwhile I would rather be eating Paige's ass in a three way. :book


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

24/7 title is so dumb and bad and it's the most entertaining thing in WWE right now smdh


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


FFS


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

bradatar said:


> I honestly can’t stand this Shane shit anymore


After the last 3 months, Shane's got absolute fuck off heat with me, can't stand him anymore.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Maybe it was Shane, who ruined SD back then, when he was just a Co-GM. Seems he´s a McMahon afterall. Just as big an attention whore.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

rkolegend123 said:


> Drew should be fighting Brock Lesnar over the money in the bank contract not this bullshit


And Elias should be fighting someone like Black


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Roode, Jinder and Hardy should be going for the IC or US titles. The 24/7 title doesn't even have people wrestling, just running after each other in this hide and seek chase. Would be better if it was a hardcore title.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hopefully they do something different other than the predictable Roman Reigns run-in where he Superman punches everyone in sight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Mandy and Sonya need to take the titles off the IIconics already.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ElTerrible said:


> Maybe it was Shane, who ruined SD back then, when he was just a Co-GM. Seems he´s a McMahon afterall. Just as big an attention whore.


Its pretty much bullshit when Shane is taking up a slot on both SD and Raw where there are a ton of talented wrestlers not even be used on TV week in and week out


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I really can't with Shane anymore either.....


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Shane is the shittiest thing WWE has had since weekly celebrity guest hosts


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Hopefully they do something different other than the predictable Roman Reigns run-in where he Superman punches everyone in sight.




IM AFRAID IVE GOT SOME BAD NEWS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Smackdown was awesome when Becky and Bryan were the top acts. You had GOAT promos from Bryan and a tweener "Man" gimmick. They killed all of that REAL fast.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Krin said:


> Roode, Jinder and Hardy should be going for the IC or US titles. The 24/7 title doesn't even have people wrestling, just running after each other in this hide and seek chase. Would be better if it was a hardcore title.


IF they were going to have a new title it should have been the TV title where they defend it on Raw and SD each week against someone new. Set the match to a 15 min time limit. 

It could be a lower card title that has all these people running around after it, getting TV time.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Aleister Black poetry time!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>



Sorry bro, I love the IIconics but Mandy will always be #1 for me


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Another dumb Black promo just let the man wrestle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm down for Aleister vs Wyatt, even though neither can afford the loss.

Oh and fuck Shane McMahon.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Didn't they already do this after Shane won the best in the world trophy?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Another dumb Black promo just let the man wrestle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah the main roster ruined him pretty quickly


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Bra aleister black sure knows how to make me hype with his backstage promos. Is he turning heel or did he just feel extra characteristic tonight lol


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

loool these promos don't make me more interested in Black. He should have been a more silent character. Why TF does everyone need to cut eloquent promos? and why did he need to become a heel all of a sudden?


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

rip a leister black :lol :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> I'm down for Aleister vs Wyatt, even though neither can afford the loss.
> 
> Oh and fuck Shane McMahon.


Or have Wyatt beat him then Black joins him. and go from there


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> I'm down for Aleister vs Wyatt, even though neither can afford the loss.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and fuck Shane McMahon.




I just thought of the same match but yeah neither of them can take a L 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a great promo from Black. He sounds like he's ready to body a superstar! :mark:


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Drew and Elias look lower on the totem pole being associated as Shane's lackey's. Drew is always randomly aligned with someone instead of being on his own and poor Elias now a henchmen.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Aleister should have had a Sabu type gimmick. No talking, just fucking people up.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Patrick Sledge said:


> Aleister should have had a Sabu type gimmick. No talking, just fucking people up.


We just need his NXT gimmick back


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Anyone else heard those brief "AE-Dub" chants during Shane's lame promo? :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This isn’t the worst storyline ever but I don’t remember one going this long that I can’t stand as much as ‘best in the world Shane’ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

How much longer does Elias have in WWE? And honest question can he actually wrestle? I think I have never seen him wrestle.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

lol alright shane but yea FUCK KEVIN DUNN


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why the fucks Kevin Dunn getting shout outs now? THIS SUCKS SHANE. 

MJF SIGN IS BACK LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Man, Shane has had an awesome career for sure. It's like if RVD was a rich, spoiled kid who thought he was a boxer.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

THE MJF SIGN RETURNS!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133537917689839616


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

ElTerrible said:


> How much longer does Elias have in WWE? And honest question can he actually wrestle? I think I have never seen him wrestle.


He wrestles a basic style but I like his wrestling. I love his jumping knee.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

This video is worthy of Flair or Michaels. "No reason to boo Kevin Dunn.":laugh:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Best in the World speaking straight facts!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Save us Truth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Matt Hardy to save R-Truth?!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

WAIT AHY WOULD HE HAVE TO DEFEND IT LMAO


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

And none of those guys in the ring give a crap about that 24/7 Championship. LoL


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ELIAS YES!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am now convinced that Drew McIntyre doesn't own any clothes. He literally never wears street clothes :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Truth now needs to get the title back at the end of the show


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Mango13 said:


>


i hate killer kross


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ELIAS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They actually gave Elias a title...sigh.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes this is very sad for Elias!


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm done lol poor r truth


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Elias demoted to lower card. Drew even laughed about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Elias' first belt in WWE is the 24/7 title, how sad.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Patrick Sledge said:


> i hate killer kross


That's Mandy Rose not Scarlett


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chris22 said:


> I'm completely sold on MJF. There's some wrestlers that i see for the first and i just immediately become a fan, MJF is one of them.


Yeah i'm just finding out about him myself, dude is easily one of the best mic workers on the indy scene. Like you said the second i saw him i immediately knew the guy was great and had IT.

He recently did an interview with Chris Van Vliet that was amazing, dude is funny and entertaining as fuck.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTF they can suspend the 24/7 rules

Fuck the WWE

they are done


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What is this bullshit? "Suspending" the title means it's not 24/7 anymore and doesn't live up to it's name. You suck, Shane.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Well y'all wanted Elias to have a title there you go


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

bradatar said:


> I just thought of the same match but yeah neither of them can take a L
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah id still like to see it though!!

Elias with his first title reign..well atleast its something but it should be the IC Title.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Of all Championships for Elias to finally win.....


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Mango13 said:


> That's Mandy Rose not Scarlett


I hate myself, then.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

So the 24/7 belt is already not 24/7. lol. This fucking company

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias needs to put that title in the garbage and write a song about it.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Elias should take the 24/7 title to AEW


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Drew needs to turn on Shane/ELIAS eventually and be like he'll be no ones flunky and that he has his own ambitions!


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Vince must be drooling right now


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lacey and Charlotte sipping on tea. Love this gotta admit. Charlotte gonna give Lacey the rub yo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

My god Lacey.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

bradatar said:


> Another dumb Black promo just let the man wrestle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same with Bray, let these guy's do the talking with some physicality. Enough community theater from these guys, we all know they can go, we all know they'd be good ic, us or 24/7 champs, stop neutering them.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lacey is looking extra hot tonight GODDAMN!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Wildcard system needs to fucking die already.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


>


dear god....


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

mmmm the only reason to really watch.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Charlotte and Lacey having tea time together. Oh my goodness!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Therapy said:


> So the 24/7 belt is already not 24/7. lol. This fucking company
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


How can somebody just do that, strip the thing that makes it what it is? Is it the European Title now?


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

bayley and her welfare macho man jacket....just...go the fuck away already


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

This was like an After and Before Plastic Surgery shot of Charlotte with Lacey playing Before.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Elias finally won a belt! It's a belt worthy of his status.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

What an ovation for the SD Womens champion!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Bayley looks like someone's grandmother. Lacey has to win here...


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Ham and Egger said:


> Elias finally won a belt! It's a belt worthy of his status.


He´s gonna lose it to at the end of the show. Shane said UNTIL THE END of your match, which means someboy will pin him to end the show.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Well he said it was suspended until after the match so hopefully Truth can get down there after and win it back from Elias. Elias is so bad he doesn't even deserve that 24/ title


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Fuck Crissy knows best and that new show with that fat cow


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Didn't Charlotte used to do the tea time thing with Becky?? Oh, that's cold.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Lacey is looking extra hot tonight GODDAMN!!




Well she’s sitting next to Charlotte whose playing the D.U.F so that will help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Drew needs to turn on Shane/ELIAS eventually and be like he'll be no ones flunky and that he has his own ambitions!


Well, this is about his fourth time being a lackey of somebody else, it's taking him too long to realise this  :lol They're ruining him


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

ElTerrible said:


> He´s gonna lose it to at the end of the show. Shane said UNTIL THE END of your match, which means someboy will pin him to end the show.


r truth will walk off smackdown holding that title again


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Patrick Sledge said:


> r truth will walk off smackdown holding that title again




*run off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

ElTerrible said:


> He´s gonna lose it to at the end of the show. Shane said UNTIL THE END of your match, which means someboy will pin him to end the show.


I hope so. He doesn't deserve that jobber belt.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The Mandy Rose Appreciation Thread is hotting up.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bayley vs Lacey you say? Time for the Peyton spam too :grin2:


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

more mandy pic, please.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Patrick Sledge said:


> more mandy pic, please.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

backwards shirt


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Bayley vs Lacey you say? Time for the Peyton spam too :grin2:


Damn, Peyton's ass is in rear form.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lucha House Party vs Lars Sullivan at SAUDI RABIES :ha :ha


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Bayley's body is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Digging Lacey’s ring gear tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Not a fan of Lacey. Still think she's got a ways to go


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lacey=Ratings, that guy is a member here :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MrJT said:


> Bayley's body is absolutely ridiculous.


it's a shame she doesn't show it off like at all. Her tits are just as nice as her ass is.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

never knew Lacey had such a monster set of tits...she's fine as hell


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Corey Graves with the Heenan its not fair to Flair call back LOL And charlotte liked it


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I think Lacey is doing pretty well so far, a lot better than what i was expecting.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Mordecay said:


> Lacey=Ratings, that guy is a member here :lol


all his signs keep getting taken lol. I wonder how the fuck he snuck all of them in.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Is Charlotte high? What was in that tea?


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

All signs taken now. Even the Lacey Evans one. I put up another one and I “get moved”.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

what the fuck happend there?


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Not fair to Flair!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh for fucksake get the ad off the screen


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Why does Charlotte sound like she just woke up?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

My god Charlottes legs....then we get a commercial.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

KingofKings1524 said:


> All signs taken now. Even the Lacey Evans one. I put up another one and I “get moved”.


Put up another one. Make them move you for being so fucking petty about stupid shit.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

KingofKings1524 said:


> All signs taken now. Even the Lacey Evans one. I put up another one and I “get moved”.


take your shirt off and start doing rally chants


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Charlotte's outfit is hideous, pink jacket and pink shorts with ugly shoes? :lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Charlotte took one too many Xanny's on her flight.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

if AEW is smart they wont do ads during matches


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I´m surprised Steph hasn´t fired her. Haitch must be tempted. :ghost


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Aside from the first match, this is a very boring show, with a very boring main event coming up. Why does nothing exciting happen anymore? I mean any of us fans can think up better more compelling angles and story lines. However what we always see on TV is the most boring version that you van get. Why?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I hate it when they play Ad's when something is on TV


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

I HATE THESE COMMERCIALS


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

KingofKings1524 said:


> All signs taken now. Even the Lacey Evans one. I put up another one and I “get moved”.


You did god's work out there tonight.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> That's such a weak argument . Kofi has nothing to do with any of what you said. That's reflective of the brand as a whole, and not on any performer. Kofi is a draw and is over.


In what quantifiable way is he a draw? Do you know what that word means?


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte's style sucks. Who picked out the loose fitting business attire from TJ Maxx? She needs better outfits.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

ElTerrible said:


> I´m surprised Steph hasn´t fired her. Haitch must be tempted. :ghost


meh, nice body, she's a hardcore Labia Licker tho


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Charlotte is so off, speaking so slowly, and slurred. Is she drunk? I'm not being funny


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

KingofKings1524 said:


> All signs taken now. Even the Lacey Evans one. I put up another one and I “get moved”.


Make it count:

Last sign, removed to AEW.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

ElTerrible said:


> I´m surprised Steph hasn´t fired her. Haitch must be tempted. :ghost


Sonya is a little too sexy to be a lesbian.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

ElTerrible said:


> Make it count:
> 
> Last sign, removed to AEW.


this is a great idea


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow that was bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

KingofKings1524 said:


> All signs taken now. Even the Lacey Evans one. I put up another one and I “get moved”.




You da real MVP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Yo why is the star of the Women's division getting pinned like this?

I know it's Bayley and she's the champ.... but damn!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charlotte is officially uninvited to tea time.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RainmakerV2 said:


> In what quantifiable way is he a draw? Do you know what that word means?


In the same way that arena is filled with people to see the champ. The same way the New Day merch has been a hot seller for years. Those quantifiable measures.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Just job out everyone worth a shit. Fuck.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm out. I can't watch this company anymore.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lacey better destroy Charlotte next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

for somebody everybody says the company is so high on, they sure loving jobbing her ass out 24/7. I think she's lost 4 of her last 5 matches, most of them worse than losing straight up.


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

Charlotte's absolutely sozzled. There's those Flair genes.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lacey is gonna bow down to the Queen! You dont mess with Charlotte you green amateur


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> In the same way that arena is filled with people to see the champ.


The entire top bowl is blacked out and completely empty.





Im getting trolled arent I.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

lacey evans losing streak continues. and then she gets squashed. Face turn already?


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

WWE just ruined the best possible new tag team in wrestling. good fucking job.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Maaannnnn FUGG this shiet!!!

They makin' Lacey look WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAK as fugg!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Why?! Because she's a lady and won't give up her body to the sickos in the back?!


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

That was hilarious, they just stop fighting and leave the Ring...This company is fucked.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte was about to get stripped to her bra and panties.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

This could be an awesome feud. I just hope Charlotte doesn't bury Lacey.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Not only do they bury her by losing but then bury her after the match for good measure.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Charlotte had to check that bitch real quick. :lmao


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Charlotte seems high.

Weird booking. They seem to be moving towards Bayley/Charlotte/Lacey, but Lacey is still feuding with Becky. Unless they're dropping Becky/Lacey and moving Becky into a program with Alexa & Nikki.

Truth to win the 24/7 belt back after the match later.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That booking makes no sense to me fuck this company. Dude with the signs make the last one count. “Can’t wait until October” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Patrick Sledge said:


> WWE just ruined the best possible new tag team in wrestling. good fucking job.


Felt the same way. Charlote and Lacey is one of the few female teams they put together that fits well. They stopped fighting and just stared each other down so it's possible they haven't split yet.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This show has been dreadful. For those of you who watched RAW last night what show was/has been worse?


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

this company is such a fucking trainwreck.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Why dey do dis to Lacey :mj2


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RainmakerV2 said:


> The entire top bowl is blacked out and completely empty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said filled with people, didnt say anything about it being sold out!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Lacey shows NORMAL (unusual for WWE) human reaction to Charlotte costing her match, you think hey this could be interesting.....










Either JR is right that WWE writers don´t understand wrestling or they can never ever sneak common sense past Vince, cause it made NO SENSE to have Charlotte immediately flatten Lacey like a chump.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mox Girl said:


> Well, this is about his fourth time being a lackey of somebody else, it's taking him too long to realise this  :lol They're ruining him


Wanna kidnap him with me drive him to AEW?!

"Hey Drew, get in idiot, we're going to Jacksonville, Florida!"


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

There goes the women tag belts only hope


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> This show has been dreadful. For those of you who watched RAW last night what show was/has been worse?




RAW was easily a top 5 WOAT. RAW made this seem like an awesome DDL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why are they putting AJ in a tag match?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Why the fuck did Charlotte get the upper hand on Lacey


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> You did god's work out there tonight.


Ironically it’s time for “sign of the night” and all of mine are gone.

Didn’t even get the Crossrhodes sign in. Fuck this company. I don’t even have a Twitter, but I want MJF to know they scared.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mango13 said:


> This show has been dreadful. For those of you who watched RAW last night what show was/has been worse?


Raw was worse.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Imagine burying this










to push this


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Promote the Undertaker for RAW. Hope for ratings. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The3 said:


> There goes the women tag belts only hope


Yup they could get Charlotte away from the world title and give her the tag titles and give her and Lacey a nice run before they turn on each other and start a feud like a year down the road


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Taker? :eyeroll


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Ironically it’s time for “sign of the night” and all of mine are gone.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t even get the Crossrhodes sign in. Fuck this company. I don’t even have a Twitter, but I want MJF to know they scared.




I’ll tweet at him for you if you want just gotta find the pic of the sign in these damn comments. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Undertaker returns, eh


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133545349103140865

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133545203715829760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133545726359887874


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

As much as a love The Undertaker, he needs to retire already.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh man. I still remember that RKO to Evan Bourne. That was sick.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Honestly I wouldn't be surprised if Triple Ego put himself in the main event over Taker/Goldberg :lol. Not that I care, but it would be funny


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Orton hasn’t been sadistic in months. He’s been meme Orton. AND IM AN ORTON FAN. FOH with this BS video package. 

And LOL at Taker next week. If Goldberg doesn’t show up why should I care?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

bradatar said:


> RAW was easily a top 5 WOAT. RAW made this seem like an awesome DDL.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey man. Corbs went over. Cant be a WOAT show.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

What in the actual fuck just happened? Bayley pins Lacey clean as a sheet and then Lacey/Charlotte is no longer a thing? WHAT THE HELL WWE?!?

I'm so pissed right now.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The Charlotte/Lacey scuffle was awkward, like they just stopped.

Undertaker on RAW does not excite me in the slightest.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Ironically it’s time for “sign of the night” and all of mine are gone.
> 
> Didn’t even get the Crossrhodes sign in. Fuck this company. I don’t even have a Twitter, but I want MJF to know they scared.


"Fuck this company"? Yet you're there and spent your money on the product? Ok then.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Can they not give is a real promo between Triple H and Orton? How lazy can they be?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Oh man. I still remember that RKO to Evan Bourne. That was sick.


one of if not the best RKO ever imo


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

You know instead of showing this video package again of a 15 year old feud, they could have had Andrade, Finn, Ali, Murphy, Black do something on the show.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Hey man. Corbs went over. Cant be a WOAT show.




Predictably to get embarrassed in SA. That also was an elimination match that they forgot had elimination rules. Last night was embarrassing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

What is AJ Lee doing with Andrade?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Just a random thought. Where are Rusev and Nakamura? I haven't seen them in weeks!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Mordecay said:


>


Fake tits. Always look great until you un-wrap them, but who is gonna stop at that stage. 0


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Southerner said:


> What in the actual fuck just happened? Bayley pins Lacey clean as a sheet
> 
> I'm so pissed right now.


 Well they got on thing right, Bayley being booked strong


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Orton needs to beat Triple H, that's all i know!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://i.imgur.com/uXJzNsy.mp4


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fuck. That video got me hyped for a match up that historically has been underwhelming. Let's put a gimmick on that match to make it bearable.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

bradatar said:


> I’ll tweet at him for you if you want just gotta find the pic of the sign in these damn comments.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do it up. I came here with the intention of having fun like usual, and then it ends up like it’s nazi Germany here. They can blow me.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What’s Zelina doing with Andrade is Vince is making him talk? He sounds like an idiot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Hey man. Corbs went over. Cant be a WOAT show.


He's just filler until Vince decides when he wants Brock to cash in. He's going to end up like Kennedy and Wade. They'll tease it over and over but he'll never win a world title.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Just a random thought. Where are Rusev and Nakamura? I haven't seen them in weeks!


instead we get Shane on both SD and Raw

SMH


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(WWE Twitter, fuck you.)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133546946109427712


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Man, Finn Balor really took the worst bumps in history in that MITB match. Poor guy


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yaass Andrade!! Work those english lessons Papi!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this better end with Reigns laying out Elias after the match so Truth gets the 24/7 title back


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Andrande and Alistair Black do not need to be cutting promos like that.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Reigns with THE DECK STACKED AGAINST HIM!!

This product isn’t designed for people with brains anymore I’m convinced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Chris22 said:


> Yaass Andrade!! Work those english lessons Papi!!


they need to get asuka a good english coach lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Andrade's English is improving rapidly. I remember when he cut a promo live few months back and sounded like dog shit. He really wants that push!


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

this is really the main? A throw away potentially for the jobber belt? -CLICK-


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Patrick Sledge said:


> Man, Finn Balor really took the worst bumps in history in that MITB match. Poor guy


I usually don´t care about Balor, but I actually was impressed with his acting of emotional distress and then he said it was because he has to miss Smackdown. Like seriously.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That's the main event?

I guess I am eating dinner early, leave you these


























:bye


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

bradatar said:


> Predictably to get embarrassed in SA. That also was an elimination match that they forgot had elimination rules. Last night was embarrassing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Meh. Maybe. They can protect him with Bork or AJ interference, or Seth might stomp him in 5 minutes. I mean either way Im happy my boy gets a title match on a PPV. I never thought owens would win it either and he did. Wrestling is funny. Who knows.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

bradatar said:


> What’s Zelina doing with Andrade is Vince is making him talk? He sounds like an idiot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Remember those rumors of people like I think it was Michael P.S. Hayes telling Hispanic workers that they need to have really ridiculous accents and "**** it up?" Their words, not mine. Could that accent have been any crazier? He should have snorted some coke and ran around waving a tommy gun while beating a young child with a pair of sandals.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

is there anything exciting that can possibly happen in this match and post match given the competitors involved?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

The WWE is dead, didn’t even have any desire to watch tonight


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Sephiroth766 said:


> is there anything exciting that can possibly happen in this match and post match given the competitors involved?


Someone is pinning Elias for the belt.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Roman isn’t appreciating Moxley being chanted during commercial


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

RAW last night makes this right down the middle of the road 5/10 Smackdown feel GOAT though, so that's cool.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I feel sorry for Lacey Evans tonight. She didn't deserve to be humiliated twice tonight.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The only thing thats calming me down after the use of Lacey tonight is the Peyton Royce pics on here.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

The only reason to watch WWE right now is to keep an eye on great talent that is being wasted and hopefully get picked up by AEW.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Sephiroth766 said:


> is there anything exciting that can possibly happen in this match and post match given the competitors involved?


Reigns wins. R-Truth pins Elias. 

Odds -900.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Roman isn’t appreciating Moxley being chanted during commercial


God how badly I want the crowd to chant AEW through the entirety of this main event.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*RIDE, 'TIL HE CAN'T NO MO'!*


-XERO- said:


>





-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133546946109427712





MrJT said:


>


*I'd ride that, 'til her face hit tha flo'.* :evil


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> I feel sorry for Lacey Evans tonight. She didn't deserve to be humiliated twice tonight.


If you can talk and have an actual character in WWE you lose. Its like a thing.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

$100 was worth it right there. I just yelled “paradigm shift” during the Wyatt promo. Reigns turned and said “Yeah, for the Indys”.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

does anyone want to have that theme song be Brays entrance music lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The build to Firefly Fun House is very good.

I hope Vince doesn't drop the ball....


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

KingofKings1524 said:


> $100 was worth it right there. I just yelled “paradigm shift” during the Wyatt promo. Reigns turned and said “Yeah, for the first Indys”.


Yo he looked legit upset before Truth came out. You got under his skin legit.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> The build to Firefly Fun House is very good.
> 
> I hope Vince doesn't drop the ball....


I'm sick of the blue balls, get him in a ring already.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> does anyone want to have that theme song be Brays entrance music lol


If there's an evil vibe behind it, then it could work. But he can't take any L's.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

R-Truth in a main roster main event match in 2019!!!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Southerner said:


> The only thing thats calming me down after the use of Lacey tonight is the Peyton Royce pics on here.


In a way I'm glad they got it over with now instead of dragging it out with no payoff. Now I can stop watching wrestling until AEW's next show.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Someone bless this thread with some Chief Brandi


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

KingofKings1524 said:


> $100 was worth it right there. I just yelled “paradigm shift” during the Wyatt promo. Reigns turned and said “Yeah, for the first Indys”.


have you been ejected yet?


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> The build to Firefly Fun House is very good.
> 
> I hope Vince doesn't drop the ball....


I'm not sure what you're hoping for. He's still just Bray Wyatt and will have to wrestle. He will be nearly identical to what he was before. Some creepy guy making hollow threats.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Patrick Sledge said:


> have you been ejected yet?



Nope. Just being threatened for “relocation”.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Southerner said:


> The only thing thats calming me down after the use of Lacey tonight is the Peyton Royce pics on here.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Nope. Just being threatened for “relocation”.


start an AEW chant before the show goes off TV!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> If you can talk and have an actual character in WWE you lose. Its like a thing.


Which is a sad crime situation. :sadbecky


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

So again no Liv Morgan, huh? Fuck you, McMahon!

:cornettefu


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Nope. Just being threatened for “relocation”.


9 minutes left, start an AEW chant!! LOL doesn't matter now


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Patrick Sledge said:


> start an AEW chant before the show goes off TV!


Yeah that would be soooo cool man! Such a rebel. And you'd apparently be a huge hero to a few in this thread....:beckylol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Nope. Just being threatened for “relocation”.


Start a "Fuck You Vince" chant


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm sorry but I really don't understand why people would go to a WWE show just to chant about AEW. Why bother going? Just save your money and don't go? :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Mox Girl said:


> I'm sorry but I really don't understand why people would go to a WWE show just to chant about AEW. Why bother going? Just save your money and don't go? :lol


to establish dominance. remember all the anti WCW signs in WWF back in the 90s, and all the anti WWF signs in WCW?

Same thing.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Mox Girl said:


> I'm sorry but I really don't understand why people would go to a WWE show just to chant about AEW. Why bother going? Just save your money and don't go? :lol


Because as WWE always says, if you pay you can chant what you want, just as long as you're not sitting on your hands.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

These Mandy Rose pics are awesome. I think we need a new thread title.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mox Girl said:


> I'm sorry but I really don't understand why people would go to a WWE show just to chant about AEW. Why bother going? Just save your money and don't go? :lol


you can be a fan of both
and chanting AEW at a WWE show is trying to get WWE fix their trash product


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

how is that not a DQ?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

I can't begin to describe how much i despise the "Superman punch" ...Cringe on another level...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

"The Big Dog is FRESH"

He's the stalest, most over-exposed bore in the whole industry. Bray come out and take what is rightfully yours. 24 7 INSANITY, BABY


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah, that should have been a DQ cos Shane interfered.

But I laughed out loud at the way Drew went flying onto the table just then :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I want to put both hands on those cheeks and squeeze.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Illogical said:


> I'm not sure what you're hoping for. He's still just Bray Wyatt and will have to wrestle. He will be nearly identical to what he was before. Some creepy guy making hollow threats.


Yeah the vignettes are entertaining but at the end of the day it’s the same old Bray spouting nonsensical promos. Once he gets in the ring, that will become extremely evident. They should have changed his character drastically. Make him a no nonsense, blue collar ass kicking type like 80s era Arn Anderson.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Yeah that would be soooo cool man! Such a rebel. And you'd apparently be a huge hero to a few in this thread....:beckylol


Or I could just be pissed that I paid good money to come to this fucking show just to be micromanaged like his whole empire. It’s ridiculous. You want to keep making excuse for that kind of garbage, then so be it?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

And with the show over here is the last picture i'll post


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Truth wins! Truth Wins! Truth wins!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Truth got that strap back!!!!

YES LAWD!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That was the most predictable ending..good lord 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that is how they need to use the 24/7 title

like i keep saying, have Truth lose in the middle of the show then get it back by some way at the end


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Drizzling Shits sums this show up perfectly.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The 24 7 title is so shitty Roman doesnt even want it!!
:heston
:heston


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Mango13 said:


> And with the show over here is the last picture i'll post


12/10


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Funny how Roman doesn't even want that piece of shit title.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

24/7 belt had a change to feel credible there had Roman won it


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


>


You know the saying...

God bless America. :vincecry


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Southerner said:


> What in the actual fuck just happened? Bayley pins Lacey clean as a sheet and then Lacey/Charlotte is no longer a thing? WHAT THE HELL WWE?!?
> 
> I'm so pissed right now.


Lacey Evans is one of the few interesting characters they've developed lately and they're burying her in record time. Dummies. So happy I dropped cable last month and not seeing this in real time. My cable company is already sending letters begging us to come back. No thanks. I'll just fuck back off to watching the Mid Atlantic tapes on the WWE Network. Once I finish binging the old school material I can go ahead and save that $10 bucks each month.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Or I could just be pissed that I paid good money to come to this fucking show just to be micromanaged like his whole empire. It’s ridiculous. You want to keep making excuse for that kind of garbage, then so be it?


Not making excuses at all, but you knew what company you were going to watch correct? Seems you just went pissed off and weren't going to enjoy it anyway. But as I said, they got your money so obviously you wanted to see the product, but whatever. Hope you had a nice time. :vince$:vince$:vince$


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Illogical said:


> I'm not sure what you're hoping for. He's still just Bray Wyatt and will have to wrestle. He will be nearly identical to what he was before. Some creepy guy making hollow threats.


:serious: 

Don't be like that bruh.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

They're doing a good job of making Drew look weak again and again. Fuck Shane and it sucks Elias and Drew have to be his henchmen and constantly having to lose and just come off as weaker characters now all to help protect Shane the little rich bitch.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

very predictable, down the middle of the road Smackdown with interesting people not being used and the wrong people losing the wrong way and clean. Good matches, though, I liked the R-Truth stuff, though.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

There were funny and good ways to get that title back on R-Truth. None of them included Roman being the one to remember that the 24/7 rule was a thing.


----------



## eisforpants (Sep 24, 2017)

Reigns was like screw that! I don’t want that damn title...here you go truth! [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

This was far better than Raw but that's not saying much.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Krin said:


> They're doing a good job of making Drew look weak again and again. Fuck Shane and it sucks Elias and Drew have to be his henchmen and constantly having to lose and just come off as weaker characters now all to help protect Shane the little rich bitch.


Two of the better talents they've got who could be tag teaming or doing something in a dead as a doornail midcard scene on both brands yet they gotta be Shane's flunkies like they're Mean Street Posse level jabronis.

Everything about shane now makes me wanna hurl, just dragging down both shows with bullshit.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dear WWE, please stop making Drew McIntyre a lackey. It's annoying and overdone by now. Also please buy him some clothes so the poor guy doesn't have to wear his wrestling gear everywhere. K thanks.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lackey is the best position for Drew honestly. He gets no reaction and he's boring as hell. People thinking he's going to be a World Champion are crazy. Did you see his disaster of a reign in Impact?


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Drew is good on the mic, I like Drew. Good in the ring, good on the mic, and believable as a guy having a reign of terror over the roster.

But, ya know...hollywood


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133553440804691968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133553695700819968


-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132383801332707328


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Patrick Sledge said:


> Drew is good on the mic, I like Drew. Good in the ring, good on the mic, and believable as a guy having a reign of terror over the roster.
> 
> But, ya know...hollywood


Im now convinced that you've never seen a Drew McIntyre match or heard a Drew promo.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Why does nothing exciting happen anymore? Every week both shows are just so boring. No compelling story lines or angles. Is there a reason for this?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Poor Drew and Elias look like two stupid Stooges without a clue there


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Mox Girl said:


> I'm sorry but I really don't understand why people would go to a WWE show just to chant about AEW. Why bother going? Just save your money and don't go? :lol


I go because I can. It’s just another night to us. I didn’t go in expecting to hate the show. I want them to be good. I want quality. They didn’t give that to me AND they confiscated my WWE related signs. Fuck them. Even the casuals were sitting there booing them taking my signs. 

Roman calling them a Indy company made it even better.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sephiroth766 said:


> Why does nothing exciting happen anymore? Every week both shows are just so boring. No compelling story lines or angles. Is there a reason for this?


I know I agree with you and I like the WWE I tend to criticize it often but it's still my favorite promotion but what's going on lately it's been really bad and aew has really Spike my interest something has to change with WWE before I start turning more into aew which I likely will

The thing is aew feels fresh it feels new it's something that you can actually probably be proud to say you're a fan of because they have cool characters it seems and stories and it's hip whereas WWE just seems too cartoonish and boring and repetitive


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

KingofKings1524 said:


> I go because I can. It’s just another night to us. I didn’t go in expecting to hate the show. I want them to be good. I want quality. They didn’t give that to me AND they confiscated my WWE related signs. Fuck them. Even the casuals were sitting there booing them taking my signs.
> 
> Roman calling them a Indy company made it even better.


let's be honest. Roman is only over because of his leukemia which I am convinced was a work. He left for a few weeks, filmed some of a movie, and returned like nothing happened.

Roman is booked horribly and should be scared of SD getting pulled from a primetime slot on FOX with the ratings continuing to dive into the shitter.

After seeing AEW, watching SD was terrible, I only made it an hour and turned that shit off.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

anyone denying the star potential of mjf is crazy 
in one show the dude seems like one of the hottest topic in the business , an MJF sign on smackdown? 
aew is strong rn


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Not making excuses at all, but you knew what company you were going to watch correct? Seems you just went pissed off and weren't going to enjoy it anyway. But as I said, they got your money so obviously you wanted to see the product, but whatever. Hope you had a nice time. :vince$:vince$:vince$


Again, I’m not picking a fight. I wanted to be entertained. And at times, I was. But don’t micromanage my fandom. I had pro HHH signs, pro WWE talent signs period. I didn’t go in there with AEW plastered all over everything. I went and , I like to be able to express my opinion like I should be able to do, and they took that away. Fuck them.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Bryan Jericho said:
> 
> 
> > Not making excuses at all, but you knew what company you were going to watch correct? Seems you just went pissed off and weren't going to enjoy it anyway. But as I said, they got your money so obviously you wanted to see the product, but whatever. Hope you had a nice time. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/47tu0fs.png" border="0" alt="" title="Vince" class="inlineimg" /><img src="http://i.imgur.com/47tu0fs.png" border="0" alt="" title="Vince" class="inlineimg" /><img src="http://i.imgur.com/47tu0fs.png" border="0" alt="" title="Vince" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


I can't wait for AEW. Bullshit they took your signs, but I'm glad they made it on television at least. You know some people who saw them search engined who MJF is, further opening the door to AEW for casuals.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Patrick Sledge said:


> I can't wait for AEW. Bullshit they took your signs, but I'm glad they made it on television at least. You know some people who saw them search engined who MJF is, further opening the door to AEW for casuals.


Good. What sucks is I used to love the hell out of WWE/WWF. They’ve taken that and made me resent them. I hope Cody fucking wrecks them. Roman’s reaction was funny and all, but you could tell when he said “Indy company” he meant it. He seemed jilted and done wrong. I hope Moxley told them he’d be right back after the movie and then put the screws to them.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Patrick Sledge said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait for AEW. Bullshit they took your signs, but I'm glad they made it on television at least. You know some people who saw them search engined who MJF is, further opening the door to AEW for casuals.
> ...


WWE and their talent know soon less and less people will be showing up to shows and changing the channel to watch something else. I made it an hour into raw and turned it off last night. Smackdown tonight wasn't much better. Raw was a 2/10 show and SD was maybe a 3/10. The product is terrible.

If coke and Pepsi started putting out flat soda, how much of it would you buy, or would you see a new cola company, and try that instead? I know I would, and I am lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Patrick Sledge said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait for AEW. Bullshit they took your signs, but I'm glad they made it on television at least. You know some people who saw them search engined who MJF is, further opening the door to AEW for casuals.
> ...


You know when people are taking their time to make a sign it's because they want to make a statement and I noticed there's not a lot of signs anymore that are taken to a WWE show and I think obviously part of the reason is because the shows are pretty bad nowadays we see them out of habit and because we still want to support the company but lately it's been very hard to do that and with aew On The Rise thankfully we have something else to at least support


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

My mom an older woman is a major WWE Fan but when I showed her aew double or nothing she told me this today I kid you not she says son when is the next show that's how good the first show that she witnessed of another competitor after many years impacted her


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Now we got not Charly Caruso in here flipping me off at the bar. Good times.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

I normally don’t give a fuck about anyone, but Peyton and Billie are right next to me having a drink. Impromptu poll. What do I do? I don’t want a picture or autograph. I’d rather buy them a drink.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Now we got not Charly Caruso in here flipping me off at the bar. Good times.


Not Charly Caruso :beckylol I assume you are referring to Kayla Braxton?


----------



## tmorris29585 (Nov 10, 2014)

KingofKings1524 said:


> I normally don’t give a fuck about anyone, but Peyton and Billie are right next to me having a drink. Impromptu poll. What do I do? I don’t want a picture or autograph. I’d rather buy them a drink.


They both are in love bro, I'd ask them about aew and record that answer. Then tweet it to wwe just for the laughs


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

> Debut in NXT as a jobber and stay as one for a year
> Re-debut in NXT with a cool-ass gimmick
> Get a nice little hot streak before that gets promptly shut down
> Debut to crickets on the main roster, yet wind up being one of the very few NXT guys to get booked properly
> Feud with the likes of Cena and Reigns, thus further looking like a bankable talent
> Continuously have the crowd eat out the palm of your hand because you're that damn charismatic
> Have a perfectly understandable face turn thrown out after literally a month for no logical reason
> Wind up being a low-card stooge
> First and very overdue title win is for the newly minted joke belt for jobbers, geeks and catering mainstays










Couple that with Bliss still being AWOL from in-ring competition for God knows how long and Braun being damn-near FUBAR at this rate, I'm now down to Bray and Lacey as the only reasons to keep tuning in at least semi-regularly. :armfold


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

KingofKings1524 said:


> I normally don’t give a fuck about anyone, but Peyton and Billie are right next to me having a drink. Impromptu poll. What do I do? I don’t want a picture or autograph. I’d rather buy them a drink.


Which iconic australian characters would you like to bring into your act for a promo?

Blinky bill, skippy, Steve Irwin, etc 

Then apologise for being politically incorrect and boxing them as foreigners 

Then ask if Aus is as PC as the US if they seem happy to chat


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> Dear WWE, please stop making Drew McIntyre a lackey. It's annoying and overdone by now. Also please buy him some clothes so the poor guy doesn't have to wear his wrestling gear everywhere. K thanks.


your boy rollins needs new clothes aswell . he is only wearing his merchandising t shirt + wrestlin gear . he doesnt act like a world champion


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

drougfree said:


> your boy rollins needs new clothes aswell . he is only wearing his merchandising t shirt + wrestlin gear . he doesnt act like a world champion


And what exactly does Seth have to do with any of this? Why did you need to quote me to talk about him? My post was about Drew McIntyre.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Instead I tried to hug Bayley because she drinks the same thing I do. She shook my hand, asked my name and that was it.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

tmorris29585 said:


> They both are in love bro, I'd ask them about aew and record that answer. Then tweet it to wwe just for the laughs


I tried to hug Bayley. It was weird so I bought her a drink and we talked for a while after the awkwardness. Her bf was not happy. Got to talk to Shame Helms and the rapped a little bit with Joseph Park. Bought him a horrible Coors Light and then I went on about my way. Other than kind of slobbering on Peyton and saying she was great. Thankfully she didn’t make me feel like an asshole.

So concludes my story.


----------

